# Video Game Character vs Video Game Character(Winner stays on)



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

I will start


Mario vs Wario


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mario vs. Sonic.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Mario vs. Bayonetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Mario vs. Sonic.


Mario vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

Hsien-Ko vs. Kasumi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Hsien-Ko vs. Pitfall Harry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dolorian for President*. :rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

^ 









But really let's keep it going and spice things up a little bit...

*Hsien-Ko vs. Jill Valentine*

@PhantomoftheRing,


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ooooh snap, Phantom about to experience pressure now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko and her new BFF, Jill Valentine vs. Navi


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Navi vs Commander Shepard


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Commander Shepard vs. Talion


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Commander Shepard vs Nathan Drake


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Commander Shepard vs. The Arkham Knight


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Arkham Knight vs. Nightwing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Commander Shepard in a STOMP. I hate Jason Todd. What a lame ass villain he was. The whole time he was Scarecrows bitch, which, honestly, is what he should've been, but then he just turns good at the end anyway and becomes Red Hood, like nobody saw that coming. What a geek.

Commander Shepard vs Urdnot Wrex

EDIT - Oh, fucking come on.

Two lame characters, but Nightwing.

Nightwing vs Urdnot Wrex


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Urdnot Wrex vs Ezio Auditore da Firenze


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex vs Weyrloc Guld


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Urdnot Wrex vs Steve Cortez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex vs Gatatog Uvenk


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Urdnot Wrex vs Ra's al Ghul


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Urdnot Wrex vs Weyrloc Guld


Wrex over Ezio????????????? Have you lost your goddamn mind??? :shockedpunk

Wrex is not even a top 5 Mass Effect character and Ezio is the best protagonist of the AC franchise!

---.

Ra's al Ghul vs. The Riddler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Wrex over Ezio????????????? Have you lost your goddamn mind??? :shockedpunk
> 
> Wrex is not even a top 5 Mass Effect character and Ezio is the best protagonist of the AC franchise!


First of all, it's Mass Effect, and Mass Effect is the be all end all of gaming. It's like Game of Thrones. The 10'th best character on Game of Thrones is better than the lead on most shows. 

Secondly.....ummm, no, I haven't lost my mind, if anything, you've lost yours. Wrex is not a top 5 character, he's a top 1 character. Also, you picked Jason Todd, let alone the worlds lamest version of an already lame character, pretending to be a fake Batman and being Scarecrows puppet over Commander Shepard, so questioning me on anything is laughable.

1 - Wrex
2 - Mordin
3 - Garrus
4 - Legion

Those are your best characters. 5 doesn't really matter, because a bunch of people are vying for it, but those are definitive and non negotiable. Wrex is the greatest video game character ever and I'll listen to no opposition on this issue.

Ra's Al Ghul (Arkham City) vs Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018) vs Venom (Ultimate Spider-Man)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never played Ultimate Spider-Man, but Otto was so ridiculously well developed, I can't vote against that, probably regardless of what they did with Venom. 

Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018) vs Ray Bulgarin (GTA IV)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> First of all, it's Mass Effect, and Mass Effect is the be all end all of gaming. It's like Game of Thrones. The 10'th best character on Game of Thrones is better than the lead on most shows.
> 
> Secondly.....ummm, no, I haven't lost my mind, if anything, you've lost yours. Wrex is not a top 5 character, he's a top 1 character. Also, you picked Jason Todd, let alone the worlds lamest version of an already lame character, pretending to be a fake Batman and being Scarecrows puppet over Commander Shepard, so questioning me on anything is laughable.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly speechless..... Surely you are trolling right? Wrex of all characters over Garrus too????????????? The coolest Turian in the entire MA franchise??? 










I'm suddenly feeling lightheaded as I'm about to faint

Regarding the GoT thing: What is next? Sansa Stark over Ezio as well???

-----.

Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018) vs. Two-Face. (Arkham City.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I'm honestly speechless..... Surely you are trolling right? Wrex of all characters over Garrus too????????????? The coolest Turian in the entire MA franchise???
> 
> I'm suddenly feeling lightheaded as I'm about to faint
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm "trolling" because I don't agree that a poorly acted, cliché character like Ezio we've seen in fiction 100 times over is better than Wrex, the best character in the richest story driven franchise in gaming. Fuck...you got me. My entire reason for saying that was to get a rise out of YOU, specifically, who I didn't even know cared about the choice. fpalm

And no, I'm not gonna say Sansa is better than Ezio, because I don't like Sansa. 

Look, if you don't get Wrex, I don't give a shit. Ok? Good for you.

Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018) vs Norman Osborn (Spider-Man 2018)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Otto Octavius (Spider-Man 2018) vs Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, that's tough. I want to say Otto because he's better developed, but Deadpool just made me laugh so hard in that game. That game was my introduction to Deadpool as well. I knew about him, obviously, but I didn't really know the character until that game. That's a fantastic game. Combat is repetitive, but the laughs are quality.

Deadpool vs Mimir (God of War 2018)


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Deadpool vs Kasumi (Dead or Alive)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, that Deadpool game is funny as hell.

Deadpool vs Cable


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Sam Drake


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Deadpool vs Helena Douglas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Saren Arterius


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Deadpool vs Marie Rose


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Injustice Superman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Bruce Campbell as the training narrator in Spider-Man


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Deadpool vs Leifang


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Kratos


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kratos vs Nyotengu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread got super lame. Where's Jill and/or Hsien-Ko? :sadbecky 

Nyotengu vs. Ada Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know lame was a positive word in 2018. I'm old.

Kratos vs Ellie

EDIT - Just had to ruin this and take the fun out of it...


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Nyotengu vs Palutena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Palutena vs. Samus Aran

FYI would've voted for Ellie.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Palutena vs Naotora Li


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't like that post. I resent that. I meant it when I said I wanted this thread to be fun.

Samus Aran vs Harley Quinn from either Injustice or Arkham City. Pick either one.

EDIT - Naotora Li, whoever the FUCK that is vs Harley Quinn.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Naotora Li vs Rinoa Heartilly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fun = only the characters I like.

Rinoa Heartilly vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Fun = only the characters I like.





PhantomoftheRing said:


> This thread got super lame. Where's Jill and/or Hsien-Ko? :sadbecky


:jetbad

Asuka vs The Illusive Man, who you would know if you played Mass Effect (2).


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka vs Selphie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Thane Krios


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :jetbad
> 
> Asuka vs The Illusive Man, who you would know if you played Mass Effect (2).


It's adorable when I do it tho.

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka vs Kokoro (Dead of Alive)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. the ball from Pong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It can be adorable when we're picking between characters that are known to more than 10 people worldwide.

Asuka vs Kirby

Speaking of adorable, and I don't mean Kirby. 

But also Kirby...


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka vs Sarah Bryant


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. One of those tanks from Atari's Combat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Gambit (Marvel vs. Capcom)


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka vs Trish (Devil May Cry)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Lady (DMC)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. King Hippo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Asuka Kazama


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. Pai Chan


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pai Chan vs. Sarah Bryant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sarah Bryant vs Regina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THINGS JUST GOT FUNKY!!!! :mark

Regina vs. Whip


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Regina vs. Princess Peach.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Regina vs Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Uh oh... Pass! :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D, it's your time to shine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Regina, pah. That's motherfucking Jill Valentine, motherfuckers. Easy peasy. 

Jill Valentine vs. Nathan Drake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Rose (Street Fighter)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jill Valentine vs. Felicia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No betraying Jill!

Jill the GOAT vs. Ada Wong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ada Wong is just... :zayn3 But I can never go against Jill.

Jill the GOAT vs. Claire Redfield.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are a strong and worthy ally. You shall be the Silver Surfer in my WF Defenders. I'm Strange, of course.

Jill :mark vs. Poison (Final Fight)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

At your service, your highness.









---.

Jill be my Valentine vs. Wolverine (Marvel vs. Capcom.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't be silly! We're equals!

I just have the sweetest mustache, but we are equals!

My Funny Jill Valentine vs. Mappy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The mustache line killed me. :lol

Love letter sent to Jill Valentine vs. Waluigi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Sienna Guillory as Jill Valentine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. I think you'll need to help @PhantomoftheRing here, looks like his system crashed :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. I was doing some work-y stuff.

Never Guillory. #NotmyJill

Jill without Jack vs. Taki


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jill, that one Hot Neighbor who you are afraid to ask out vs. Lord Raptor (Darkstalkers.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill, sandwich connoisseur vs. Blue Mary (King of Fighters)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jill of the Jungle vs. Bruz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill, THE MASTER OF UNLOCKING :mark :woo :clap vs. Paine (Final Fantasy X-2)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs. Hsien-Ko
















@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Jill Valentine vs. Hsien-Ko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@SUPA HOT FIRE. Pick for me, Silver Surfer!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The choice has been made and the winner is...........

















































*Hsien-Ko!!!*













Hsien-Ko, the wifey material vs. Lau Chan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

R.I.P. Jill










Hsien-Ko vs Lulu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:clap :woo :woo :dance :dance

EDIT:

LULU!!! NO!!

:sadbecky

Hoppin' mad Hsien-Ko vs. Baby Commando


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko vs Yuffie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you feed on human misery!?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Do you feed on human misery!?


I thrive on it.

Now choose...who will it be?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

Unf--- this mess!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Has Dolorian turned heel on us? :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

On the contrary!

I am rather having Hsien-Ko take on her strongest opponents first so as to secure her dominance...










Nothing will be able to stop her now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alright, ramblers... Let's get ramblin'!

Your turn, D.

Hsien-Ko vs. Yuna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Yuna agrees to this sacrifice for the Final Summoning that is Hsien-Ko

Hsien-Ko vs Jennifer from Clock Tower


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

It is time...

:sadbecky

Hsien-Ko vs. Guile


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

You guys have officially gone mad :Cry





Once Hsien-Ko, always Hsien-Ko!!!











Hsien-Ko vs. Clea. (LEGO Marvel's Avengers) :cenaooh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Probably the only time I've ever voted against Clea... 

Hsien-Ko vs. All of the Pokémon.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

All of the pokemon vs all of the goombas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All of the pokemon vs All of the digimon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dolorian

Avenge Hsien-Ko!

All of the Pokeymen vs. Makoto Niijima


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@PhantomoftheRing with pleasure...

Makoto Niijima (Persona 5) vs Sam Fisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makoto Niijima vs. The Noid... from Yo! Noid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Makoto Niijima vs Nina Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makoto Niijima vs. Ling Xiaoyu


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ling vs Eddie gordo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Hephaesteus you just made the :thelist

Eddie gordo vs Asuka Kazama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka Kazama vs. I-No


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tekken party? :mark

Asuka Kazama vs. Paul Phoenix.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka Kazama vs Marshall Law


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's give Asuka a streak!!!! :mark

NOBODY IS READY FOR ASUKA!!!! :asuka

Asuka Kazama vs Julia Chang


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Let's do this :banderas

Asuka Kazama vs. Jin Kazama.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka Kazama vs Anna Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka Kazama vs Alisa Bosconovitch










FYI I would not be opposed to an Alisa run at some point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka Kazama vs Asuka (WWE2K)










There it is @PhantomoftheRing :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

MAKE ALL OF MY DECISIONS FOR ME!!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Supes to the rescue!!!:










Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Kazuya Mishima.

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Charlotte Flair (Ditto.)











I AM WATCHING YOU, D!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Liu Kang.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Nitara










So much :asuka


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Trish Stratus. (SVR06)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. The Amazon (Pro Wrestling, NES)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Cammy. (Street Fighter.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Sakura (Street Fighter) :sadbecky


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Juri (Street Fighter.) :zayn3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Juri vs e honda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also love Juri... :sadbecky

Let's keep the Pain Train a-rollin'...

Asuka (WWE2K) vs. Zelda... you know which one.










EDIT: 

Dammit, Hephaestus!! You are literally always on the wrong side of history!!

Juri vs. Ada Wong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Juri > Asuka, so...

Juri (Street Fighter.) vs Kitana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Juri > Asuka, so...
> 
> Juri (Street Fighter.) vs Kitana


Asuka > everyone else, turkey!

Juri vs. Link


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Link vs zelda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelda vs. Samus Aran


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samus Aran vs Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOOD LORD!

*choke* 

THIS THREAD IS STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A NORMAL THREAD!!!

QUICK!!



Samus vs. Regina


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Samus aran vs john madden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Samus aran vs john madden


WRONG. SIDE. OF. HISTORY.


Samus vs. Princess Daisy :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Tiffa Lockhart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Yuffie Kisaragi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No idea how to answer without getting in trouble

Samus aran vs Mike tyson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually love Samus. I'm just being a brat.

Samus vs. Johnny Cage

(Samus gif coming soon!)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Glados


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samus Aran vs Ramirez (Call of Duty)






:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samus Aran vs Mega Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Samus aran vs Trevor philips


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Dante (Devil May Cry)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samus Aran vs Master Chief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus Aran vs. Sakura Kasugano


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Samus Aran vs Guybrush Threepwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus Aran vs. Makoto Niijima 

@Dolorian

Let's groove.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Makoto Niijima vs Celes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makoto Niijima vs. Paperboy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GOAT Makoto vs Sub Zero


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sub-Zero vs Pac-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pac-Man vs. Jill Valentine

Gif will come if Jill wins.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Claire Redfield


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Lara Croft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE FUNK IS BACK!!! :mark

Jill Valentine vs. Balloon Fighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill: Eternal Champion roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Nemesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nemesis sees S.T.A.R.S.

Jill vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill vs. Juli Kidman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jill valentine vs Julia chang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We have a new a Jill gif...

Jill Valentine vs Kira (MK)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Hsien Ko










@PhantomoftheRing, prove your loyalty...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. B.B. Hood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Morrigan Aensland


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko vs Zelda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Yuffie Kisaragi :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yuffie Kisaragi vs Vincent Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Arthur (Ghosts 'n Goblins)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Yuffie*










Vs

*Chun Li*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chun Li vs Cammy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Anna Williams


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cammy*










Vs 

*Samus*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cammy vs Takeda


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll take em both, Im hardcore


Samus vs Bayonetta

Edit: Cammy vs Bayonetta


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cammy*










Vs

*Poison*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Zero (Mega Man)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

zero vs scissor man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Zero vs. Rose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Zero vs. Rose.


1. You need to start respectin' Clock Tower more!

2. I'm cool with Rose. Let's do this.

Rose vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Noid, because he looks funny and I love Dominos Pizza.

The Noid from Yo! Noid vs Chester Cheetah from Chester Cheetah's Wild Wild Quest

Battle of the advertisement games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Noid vs. Pepsiman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The noid vs Duke nukem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Noid vs. Yuffie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Noid vs Kratos

Already disappointed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kratos vs Cammy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Balrog


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Terry Bogard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. GOAT Sakura


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Mai Shiranui


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Cammy vs Mai Shiranui


:goaway

Mai Shiranui vs. Sonya Blade


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonya Blade vs Akuma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Akuma vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rebecca Chambers vs Ada Wong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rebecca Chambers vs. Sherry Birkin


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Rebecca Chambers*










Vs

*Boo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rebecca Chambers: Ghostbuster vs. Ickybod Clay


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Rebecca Chambers vs Yuffie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

Wanna help me not make decisions?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The choice has been made!










Yuffie vs. Kitana. (Mortal Kombat.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kitana vs Mileena


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mileena vs Sindel


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mileena vs. Sektor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mileena vs. GOAT Sakura 










#VoteSakura


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

Sakura vs. Cammy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also :mark

Sakura vs. The left paddle from Pong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sakura vs. The _right_ paddle from Pong :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sakura vs Ocelot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ocelot vs Anna Grim


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocelot vs Guile


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ocelot vs Lara Croft

if there was ever a time for the Ocelot run...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Curse you, Reek!


@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

Let's give your boy a run.

Guile vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.

EDIT:

DAMMIT, REEK!

Ocelot vs. The Noid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocelot vs Vulcan Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Ocelot vs Vulcan Raven


You cannot edit the truth!

Ocelot vs. Yuna

*mic drop*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ocelot vs first Assassin in the first Assassin's Creed game. fucking can't remember.

Phantom's love of Ocelot melts my heart btw <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocelot vs. Sinistar


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It's the thought that counts, Phantom-sensei. :banderas

-----.

Ocelot vs. Gray Fox.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocelot vs Debrin


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I will kill the man.

edit shit.

Ocelot vs Raiden (MK)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocelot vs Grey Fox


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lots of MGS action in this thread! :mark

Ocelot vs. Sniper Wolf.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocelot vs. The Boss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Unnamed entity detected! @PhantomoftheRing

The Boss vs Volgin


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Boss vs. The End.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss vs The Pain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Boss vs Ninja Commando


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss vs The Fear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Boss vs Jill Valentine










Let me just get this ready...

:thelist

There we go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss vs The Sorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The Boss vs The Sorrow


:thelist

The Boss gets no gif this round!

The Boss vs. Captain Falcon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

Captain THE MAN Falcon vs. Ness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass, turkeys! :asuka


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Ness*










Vs

*Scylla Wyrm*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ness vs. Charizard.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Ness*










Vs

*Lon Lon Ranch Cow*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ness vs. Cyrax.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ness vs Lucas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ness vs. Max Caulfield (Life is Strange)









Is anyone up for a Max run?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ness vs Sarah Kerrigan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ness vs. Doctor Strange :mark :dance :clap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's a video game character...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ness vs Grom Hellscream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Ness vs Grom Hellscream


WHAT HAPPENED TO "NO"?!????!

:thelist 

I should've known Virus was secretly... Baron Mordo!!!


Ness vs. Supergirl (Injustice) 

You get no gif.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ness vs Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Ness vs Mario


That's shocking. Do you hate that version for some reason?

Mario vs. Cammy White


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> That's shocking. Do you hate that version for some reason?
> 
> Mario vs. Cammy White


No, because I considered calling a comic book character a video game character cheating

Cammy White vs Lilac (Freedom Planet)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What about movie characters based on comic book characters in that thread? Or literary characters adapted for another medium? They're different interpretations. 

Cammy vs. Mai Shiranui


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I still consider it cheating in the context of this thread

Cammy vs Jak (Jak Series)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Dhalsim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Cammy vs Dhalsim


Dhalsim vs. Yuna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuna vs Terra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuna vs. Paperboy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Yuna vs Terra


Yuna vs. Tifa


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tifa vs Relm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Garnett/Dagger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs Paine, nobody's favorite FF character.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Lightning


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lightning vs. Sephiroth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Lightning vs. Sephiroth.


HEEL TURN!!!!










Lightning vs. Yuffie










who is dancing to...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Lightning vs. Sephiroth.


Reported

Yuffie vs Jill Valentine


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ok ok haha

*Turns face again for Yuffie.* :lol

Yuffie vs. Cloud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't think @PhantomoftheRing would see what you just did as a face turn :lol

Cloud vs Tidus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ANOTHER HEEL TURN!?!?!??!?!??!?! WHY, D?!??!?!??!











Cloud has no funk in his soul!!!

Tidus vs. Ada Wong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What is going on here?! :sadbecky

Dhalsim over Cammy? Cloud over Yuffie and then Tidus over Cloud?? 

And I accidentally went over Jill too :sadbecky

:sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> What is going on here?! :sadbecky
> 
> Dhalsim over Cammy? Cloud over Yuffie and then Tidus over Cloud??
> 
> ...


Do we need to have a meeting?

Also, Tidus over Cloud was in the spirit of vengeance.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Do we need to have a meeting?


Yes this is an emergency!!!! :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Yes this is an emergency!!!! :sadbecky


I found a counselor...

Ada Wong vs. *HSIEN-KO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *











Let the groovin' begin!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

OH. MY. GOODNESS! :mark :mark :mark

HSIEN-KO, our Queen and Savior vs. Yoshi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko... :banderas 






Hsien-Ko vs. Athena Asamiya


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hsien-Ko, the ever so early X-mas present vs. Nina Williams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am now your official Hsien-Ko DJ...






Hsien-Ko vs. Blue Mary


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hsien-Ko, whose album is coming out soon! :mark vs. Waluigi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Jon Talbain


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

More please :thirst

Hsien-Ko, the way of Life vs. Bowser.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Princess Daisy


----------



## jacksepiteye (Oct 11, 2018)

Princess Daisy vs Yoshi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yoshi vs Pikachu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yoshi vs. Talion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA will not be happy. :sadbecky

Yoshi vs. Guile


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Guile*










Vs

*Sailor Moon in "GOD DRIVING"*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard pass.

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

Come vote for your boy!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sailor Moon in "GOD DRIVING" vs. Naruto Uzumaki (from Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Antihero said:


> Sailor Moon in "GOD DRIVING" vs. Naruto Uzumaki (from Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4)


Why, Zoom-Zero? :sadbecky

I get wanting to spite me, but that was for SUPA! He's not awful like I am! WHY!!??!!


Sailor Moon vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Because I wanted to :asuka

Rebecca Chambers vs. Carl Johnson (gta sa)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO!!! YOU DON'T GET TO USE :asuka AGAINST ME, YOU FIEND!!!!


Rebecca Chambers :mark vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jill Valentine vs. Lara Croft

How about this :troll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!!!!

MIND MANIPULATION, SON!!! :dance

Jill Valentine vs. Yuffie :woo










You got Bugs Bunny-ed, boy!

:asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuffie vs. Cloud Strife

I can't handle being manipulated like that :batista3 

So unfair :crying:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Sakura (Street Fighter)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Yuffie*










Vs

*Ellie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Yuffie*










vs. Lulu (FFX)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuffie vs Yuna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. King (KOF)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Antihero you are not an antihero.... You are a VILLAIN!!!!!!!! :sadbecky

Yuffie vs. Jade.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Doctor Strange (Marvel vs. Capcom)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

Doctor Strange (Marvel vs. Capcom) vs. Strider Hiryu (Marvel vs. Capcom 2.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Strange (Marvel vs. Capcom) vs Samus Aran


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Doctor Strange (Marvel vs. Capcom) vs. Lara Croft.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lara Croft vs Sophita Alexandra


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lara Croft vs. Rainbow Mika.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lara Croft vs Rayne (Bloodrayne)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lara Croft vs. Lithariel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lara Croft vs Sweet Tooth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lara Croft vs. Lydia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lara Croft vs Chun Li


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chun Li vs. Pai Chan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chun Li vs Cammy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Sindel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Taki (Soul Calibur)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cammy vs. Harley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harley (Arkham series) vs. Lego Harley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LEGO Harley vs. LEGO Clea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lego Clea vs. Lego Avengers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LEGO Clea vs. LEGO Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lego Clea vs. Lego Darth Maul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LEGO Clea vs. LEGO Irina Spalko


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lego Clea vs. Lego Peter Cushing (as Grand Moff Tarkin)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lego Clea vs. Lego Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lego Luke Skywalker

Lego Luke Skywalker v Super Mario ( Original game).


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario (original) vs Wario


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Super Mario ( original)

Super Mario ( original ) v Sonic The Hedgehog ( original)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonic vs Bonk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Chargin' Chuck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonic vs Earthworm Jim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Pikachu


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sonic ( original) 

Sonic V Crash Bandicoot ( original )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonic vs Link


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sonic v Zelda


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sonic vs. Banjo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonic vs. Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonic vs King Dedede


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonic vs Mega Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Shang Tsung


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonic vs Bowser


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Donkey Kong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonic vs Ganondorf


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Cape Mario


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonic vs Don flamenco


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Flamenco vs. Amy Sorel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amy Sorel vs Sophita Alexandra


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Amy Sorel vs Caius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amy Sorel vs. Amy Rose










Is Phantom judging you? Hmm...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophita can't get any love:crying:


Amy Soule vs Taki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I sat that round out because I didn't want to vote against Sophitia

Amy Sorel vs. Elena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amy Soule vs Garnett/Dagger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REMATCH!!!!!!

Amy vs. Sophitia


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sophitia vs Taki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I'm sad about Amy... :sadbecky

Sophitia vs Talim


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sophitia vs




























drum roll...

























Hsien-Ko!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark


























Hsien-Ko vs. Ickybod Clay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko vs Kitana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs Sonya Blade


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hsien-Ko vs. Sheeva.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko vs Alduin


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hsien-Ko vs. Liu Kang.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Hsien-Ko vs. Liu Kang.


Hsien-Ko vs. EVERY NON-KO VIDEO GAME CHARACTER EVER.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol

Hsien-Ko vs. Laura. (Street Fighter V.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Sophitia vs Taki


Should not have lost that soon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Should not have lost that soon


Well she faced The Mighty Hsien-Ko, you could say there is no shame losing there.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NO ONE IS READY FOR AHSIEN-KA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Mei-Ling


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hsien-Ko vs. Ivy.










:thirst


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tastly
Ivy vs Cammy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hsien-Ko caught a virus...eliminated










Cammy vs Cassie Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Hsien-Ko vs. Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you betray the Ko!?


Cammy vs. Sophitia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Princess Peach


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Lightning


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Tifa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Q-Bee


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Chell










Traitor @PhantomoftheRing voting against Tifa...remember this day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Samus


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Did you betray the Ko!?
> 
> 
> Cammy vs. Sophitia


N-no I was just thirsty and I-

**Gets distracted by Cammy**

:thirst

Cammy vs. Juri.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Rotty Tops


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Vega


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Shovel Knight


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shovel Knight vs. Yuffie's friend (Tifa)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This. Means. War! :cussin:

-----.

Shovel Knight vs. Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shovel Knight vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Shovel Knight vs. Nathan Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Shovel Knight vs. Nathan Drake


So it is to be war between us, eh?!









Shovel Knight, icon of spite vs. Hsien-Ko

Would you!??! Would you dare!??!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

Peace among worlds. Remember my sacrifice. :sadbecky

Shovel Knight vs. Cammy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well... Cammy > Hsien-Ko anyway, so...

Cammy vs Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Well... Cammy > Hsien-Ko anyway, so...
> 
> Cammy vs Rose


Okay, that is straight-up betrayal! 

:thelist

Any more lies you want to tell, D!??!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can we stop betraying each other!??!! That's, like, 80 betrayals in one day!!! Stop it!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Okay, that is straight-up betrayal!
> 
> :thelist
> 
> Any more lies you want to tell, D!??!


D, huh? We'll run with IT...










No lies tho, Cammy is tops...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs.










The new symbol of our strength as a team!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Cammy vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll sit this one out, our good friend @SUPA HOT FIRE; will bring peace to these lands soon enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> We'll sit this one out, our good friend @SUPA HOT FIRE; will bring peace to these lands soon enough.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Racoon Mario


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy is our girl now.

Cammy vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs E. Honda


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Sagat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Cammy vs Sagat


For the Defenders... :sadbecky

Cammy vs. Jill Valentine










Jill knows it's for the greater good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Bison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Cammy vs Bison


Cammy vs.







Are you ready for this? Make sure your socks are on tight...


YUFFIE AND TIFA!!!! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Cammy vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheating, Cammy wins via DQ...

Cammy vs. Ultimecia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Liu Kang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Sakura


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Nemesis (RE3)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Cody (Final Fight)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs KOS-MOS


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Xavier Pendragon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Mr Game and Watch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Shao Kahn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Duke Nukem


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Jackson (Jax) Briggs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Captain Falcon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cammy vs Sonya Blade


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Palutena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Wario


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Maki Genryusai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs The Ice Climbers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Sheva Alomar


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cammy*










Vs

*Tron Bonne*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Roll (Mega Man)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cammy vs Cortana


----------



## Wilcrates675 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cammy vs Lu Bu


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cammy vs Samus Aran


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samus Aran vs Fox McCloud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cammy streak has ended :sadbecky

Samus Aran vs Soda Popinski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But she was defeated by a worthy foe. 

Samus vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Indeed. No shame losing to Samus

Samus Aran vs Rosalina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Tyris Flare


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Pit (Kid Icarus)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Toad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Richter Belmont


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Blinky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Kirby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Blaze Fielding


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus Aran vs Daxter


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Samus vs. Zelda.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Samus*










Vs

*The dog from Shadow Dancer: The Secret of Shinobi*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Samus vs. Tina Armstrong.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samus vs. Jubilee


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jubilee vs. Felicia (Darkstalkers.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


JUBILEE RUN!??? :mark

Jubilee vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Let's do this! :zayn3

Jubilee vs. Nina Williams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka THE STREAK BEGINS NOW. :asuka
Jubilee vs. Anna Williams


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

NO ONE IS READY FOR JUBILEE!!!

Jubilee vs. Angel (Tekken Tag Tournament 2.)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Jubilee*










Vs

*Slow moving karate douchebags from Karate Champ*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jubilee vs the Duck Hunt dog


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jubilee vs. Natalya. (GoldenEye 007.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jubilee vs Gambit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gambit vs Juggernaut


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gambit vs. Rogue. :zayn3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rouge vs Tekkaman Blade


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rogue vs. Kano. (Mortal Kombat.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue vs Seung Mina


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rogue vs. Sam Fisher.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue vs Rouge (Sonic the Hedgehog)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rogue vs. Supergirl. (Injustice 2.) :homer2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't played Injustice 2, so...

Rogue vs Bayonetta


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:wow

Rogue vs. Johnny Cage. (Mortal Kombat.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue vs ROB the Robot


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ROB the Robot vs. Lucas.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue loses to ROB??! The fuck?


ROB vs Mr Game and Watch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Rogue loses to ROB??! The fuck?


It's the twilight zone here.

ROB vs Zangief


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ROB vs Yoshi


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Super Smash Bros is life and I ain't gonna apologize for that. :ciampa #RogueIsNotCammyAnyway

Yoshi vs. Rosalina. :thirst


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Peach


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Christ....









Rosalina vs. Palutena.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Amy Rose


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rosalina vs. Luigi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Robin (Fire Emblem)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rosalina vs Jade from Mortal Kombat


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Princess Daisy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rosalina vs. Olimar.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Ridley


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Virus.... STOP IT









Rosalina vs. Ness.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs Toadette


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rosalina vs. Wario.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosalina vs King K Rool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rosalina vs Samus Aran

@virus21


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Exciting to see who Virus will pick


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Exciting to see who Virus will pick












Samus Aran vs Jaina Proudmore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Samus Aran vs Jaina Proudmore


A fine choice, welcome to the club 










Samus Aran vs Ridley


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus vs Sarah Kerrigan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Alyx Vance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Nova


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sarah Kerrigan vs. Cassie Cage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Sylvanas Windrunner


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Tracer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Cortana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sarah Kerrigan vs. Juri Han


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sarah Kerrigan vs Nathan Drake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sneaky @PhantomoftheRing is sneaky. :no:

No worries Juri Han...you'll get another round. Thankfully I didn't need to vote there.

Sarah Kerrigan vs Yoshi


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Yoshi vs. Yoshimitsu.










:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yoshi over KERRIGAN?










SUPA has truly gone heel on us :sadbecky

Yoshimitsu vs M. Bison


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I have nothing against miss Kerrigan but I'm in the mood for some Tekken run. :lenny

Yoshimitsu vs. Paul Phoenix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I have nothing against miss Kerrigan but I'm in the mood for some Tekken run. :lenny
> 
> Yoshimitsu vs. Paul Phoenix.


Your wish is my command, boss.

Yoshimitsu vs. Alisa Bosconovitch :mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Christie Monteiro :thirst


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Miharu Hirano


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Emilie "Lili" De Rochefort.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa vs. Angel


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alisa Bosconovitc vs. Asuka Kazama.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa is getting her win back! roud

Alisa vs. Ling Xiaoyu 










^ #squadgoals


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Julia Chang.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka Kazama vs Alisa Bosconovitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Lei Wulong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Kazuya Mishima.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Kazuya Mishima.


WHAT THE WHAT?!?!?

EDIT:

You can't edit the truth!

Go ahead... listen to your heart, SUPA.

Alisa vs. Lei Wulong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Huh what edit?

*hides*










I had a change of heart. :sadbecky What must be done, must be done!

-----.

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Jun Kazama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Mokujin


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs. Unknown.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alisa Bosconovitch vs Trevor Philips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alisa vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Solid Snake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're back in business, boys!

Jill Valentine vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Heather Mason


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Jill vs. Cooking Mama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Your eternal champion!!!!! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs KIrby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Jill Valentine vs KIrby


Jill Valentine vs. Sakura (Street Fighter)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Earthworm Jim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. William Birkin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill vs Ada Wong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Cait Sith


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill vs Mega Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Juri Han










Jill, it's been an honor. *salutes Jill*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill had a good run, now...

GOAT Juri vs Clementine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clementine 



Juri vs. Nakoruru


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Juri vs Rayman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Juri vs. Tifa

WHAT!??!!????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well no shame in losing to Tifa for Juri

Tifa vs Scarlet (FF VII)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Charlotte Flair

WHAT!??????!??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tifa vs. Charlotte Flair
> 
> WHAT!??????!??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

System crash....rebooting...

...searching for match up....

New match up found...

*Sakura Kasugano vs Asuka Kazama*










@PhantomoftheRing look what you did.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


>












Tifa vs. Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tifa vs. Charlotte


AZA?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> AZA?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In any case, comparison is void anyway so...

Tifa vs Celes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> In any case, comparison is void anyway so...
> 
> Tifa vs Celes


The real winner is AZA.










#EvilWins

Tifa vs. Princess Daisy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You people play the weirdest fucking games, I swear.

Princess Daisy vs Irish (Red Dead Redemption)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Princess Daisy vs Psycho Mantis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Princess Daisy vs Jason Voorhees (Mortal Kombat X)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jason Voorhees (Mortal Kombat X) vs Tommy Versetti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finallly, something normal. It's about time. Don't force me to pull out of this thread again.

Tommy Vercetti vs Carl Johnson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tommy Vercetti vs Simon Belmont


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tommy Vercetti vs Nathan Drake


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tommy Vercetti vs Sweet Tooth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tommy Vercetti vs. Johnny Gat


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tommy Vercetti vs. Big Smoke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Big Smoke vs Officer Tenpenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Smoke is a traitor. Fuck him.

Officer Tenpenny vs. Sweet.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sweet vs. Ryder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet vs. Luigi


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Luigi vs Yuffie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Yuffie vs. Tidus


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You people play the weirdest fucking games, I swear.
> 
> Princess Daisy vs Irish (Red Dead Redemption)


Final Fantasy isn't weird.

Yuffie vs Kasumi (DOA)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's anime-ish. That's weird to him.

Yuffie vs. Vanille


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yuffie vs Ryu Hayabusa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Sophitia

No gif for this round. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Ciel (Mega Man Zero)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Samus Aran

WHAT!??!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia needs moire love

Sophitia vs Starkiller (Star Wars: The Force Unleashed)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Taki


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sophitia vs. Ivy. :thirst


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Sophitia vs. Ivy. :thirst


The Phantom is too tired and important to make decisions right now. Am I picking Ivy or Sophitia, SUPA?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Grave consequences are destined for mere mortals who dare oppose the almighty Queen of Ivy Valentine. :quite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What SUPA said vs. Balloon Fighter


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ivy Valentine vs. Sakura.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Ivy Valentine vs. Sakura.


Do I have your blessing?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Why ask when you know #TeamSakura rules All? :quite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's finally happening!!! :mark roud

Sakura "GOAT of GOATs" Kasugano vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sakura Kasugano, the babe who everyone is afraid to ask out vs. Karin Kanzuki.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Sakura Kasugano, the babe who everyone is afraid to ask out vs. Karin Kanzuki.


Are you ready for THE MOST DIFFICULT DECISION OF ALL TIME!???!!

Our girl Sakura vs. Our girl Hsien-Ko

Only one may survive. :sadbecky


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Heart wrenching yet historical moment. :sadbecky



But..............










































*
THIS IS THE ERA OF SAKURA!!!*










Sakura Kasugano, the immortal vs. Michelle Chang.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Heart wrenching yet historical moment. :sadbecky
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sakura, the Queenslayer vs. Yuffie

Jill is the referee.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sakura, the Queenslayer vs. Yuffie
> 
> Jill is the referee.


And Lulu as the camerawoman? :thirst

Sakura, the Royalty vs. Zangief.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sakura, the People's Champ vs. Asuka Kazama

Hsien-Ko is suspended above the ring in a shark cage.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sakura vs. Kratos


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sakura, your dream girlfriend vs. Jacky Bryant.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jacky Bryant vs Shun Di


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Shun Di vs. Vanessa Lewis. :thirst


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vanessa Lewis vs KOS-MOS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jacky Bryant vs Shun Di


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KOS-MOS vs. Peacock :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> KOS-MOS vs. Peacock :dance


Like for Skullgirls character. Sadly though...


KOS-MOS vs Bleu/Deis (Breath of Fire)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KOS-MOS vs. Ashley (WarioWare)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KOS-MOS vs Fayt Leingod


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KOS-MOS vs. GOAT Yuffie

You wouldn't dare...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KOS-MOS vs Maria Traydor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WOAT choice. I'm giving that post the lowest score I've given anything.

7/10


KOS-MOS vs. Sinistar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> WOAT choice. I'm giving that post the lowest score I've given anything.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...


How will I go on???? 


KOS-MOS vs Tingle


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*KOS-MOS*










Vs

*Super moist and slouchy Mud Men from Castlevania 4*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KOS-MOS vs Shulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KOS-MOS vs. Sophitia


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Sophitia*










Vs

*Morrigan*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sophitia vs Jun kazama


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Thrall


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Sophitia*










Vs

*Tyris Flare*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Freddy Fazbear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Blaze Fielding


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Cassandra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Whip :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Ayane (DOA)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Taki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Kasumi (DOA)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sophitia *again*??? :eyeroll














































Jokes, she's a cutie. :zayn3

Sophitia vs. Nina Williams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Speaking of cuties...

Sophitia vs. Hsien-Ko :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Rosalina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs. Sakura, yo!!!!! :mark :woo :dance











HURRY UP, SUPA!!!!!!! FOR SAKURA!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Adam Jensen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Why, Virus? :sadbecky

Sakura's blood is on your hands. #Sakuraisgoingtohauntyou

Sophitia vs. Mario Mario


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mario vs Sonic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT!!??!?!?!!??!??!?!?!?! I AM SHOCKED!!!!

Mario vs. Zelda


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

He went against Hsien-Ko, Sakura *AND* Sophitia?!?!

Virus turning heel on us. (again) :redcard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

But its Mario!


Mario vs Mickey (Epic Mickey)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mario vs. Luigi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luigi vs. GOAT Princess Daisy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Princess Daisy vs Paulina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Daisy vs. Cackletta


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daisy vs Midna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy vs. Toadette


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Daisy vs. Waluigi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Daisy vs. Waluigi.


You want in on the Daisy-a-Thon?

Daisy vs. Bowser


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You want in on the Daisy-a-Thon?
> 
> Daisy vs. Bowser


Leggo! :mark

Daisy vs. Wario.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Daisy vs. A Shy Guy who thinks Roman Reigns is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Daisy vs. Toad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy vs. A Goomba film critic who gave Batman v Superman a glowing review.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Daiys, the wife we all need but do not deserve. vs. Chun-Li.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy vs. Jill Valentine. :sadbecky 

No gifs this round.

We salute you, Jill. *salutes Jill*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*PLOT TWIST!*




*Shoots Daisy.*










Jill Valentine vs. PAC-MAN.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill, one of the Supreme Six of this thread vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Ada Wong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Cybil Bennett


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Fillia


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jill Valentine vs. Coco Bandicoot.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jill Valentine vs Joel


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jill Valentine vs. Charizard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. The Ball from Pong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Mallow (Super Mario RPG)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jill Valentine vs. Dr. Fate. (Injustice 2.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Nova (Starcraft)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong mystical Doctor. Jill lives!

Jill vs. Amy Rose

EDIT: 

Same.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Calypso (Twisted Metal)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Mr. Driller


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill vs Claire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill vs Sarah Kerrigan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prepare to judge me.

Jill Valentine vs. Maple (Zelda)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I feel for Maple. :sadbecky

But the Valentine express must go on!

Jill Valentine vs. Sheik.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Clea (Marvel: Future Fight)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Phantom.... Why must you torture yourself like this? :sadbecky

Jill Valentine vs. Red Hood. (Injustice 2.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know. :sadbecky

Jill Valentine vs. Harley Quinn (Injustice 2)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

in order to save you... I must end this misery... :sadbecky

Jill.... I'M SORRY!

Harley Quinn vs. Starfire.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Poison Ivy











^ She's talking to Debbie Harry.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Harley Quinn vs. Supergirl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Dan (Street Fighter)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Harley Quinn vs. Noob Saibot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley vs. PhantomoftheRing


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing vs. Hsien-Ko. :homer2










:homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terrible choice. 7/10


Hsien-Ko :mark vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

7/10 is pretty high.... I'll take it!!!

Hsien-Ko, the one that got away but you still dream about vs. Toad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Toad vs Widowmaker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:thelist

Widowmaker vs. Mercy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard one. I'll go with Widowmaker this time



Widowmaker vs Shion Uzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Widowmaker vs. Hsien-Ko :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Widowmaker vs Cuphead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Cuphead vs.Miharu Hirano


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cuphead vs Shovel Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cuphead vs. virus21's favorite video game character... who is...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How the hell should I know?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I assumed that virus21 would be an expert on the subject.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I play a lot of games and like many characters. If you pic my favorite of a single game, then I might have an answer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1. Thanks for not quoting me. My post is now perfect.

2. Is there a character you want to give a run to right now?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> 2. Is there a character you want to give a run to right now?


Why not Mercy for Overwatch. Not many mentions of that game around here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercy vs. The Noid from Yo! Noid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mercy vs The Death Mountain Guard in Ocarina of Time:rockwut


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mercy vs. Pharah.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercy vs. Tingle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mercy vs The Lich King


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mercy vs. Symmetra.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mercy vs The Doom Marine


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

DOOMGUY or Francis York Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Mercy vs. Symmetra.



Just in time for Halloween...

DOOMGUY vs. Hsien-Ko, a hopping VAMPIRE.










A vote against Hsien-Ko is a vote against Halloween!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doomguy vs Master Chief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Doomguy vs Master Chief


Why do you hate Halloween? :sadbecky 

Master Chief vs. Dracula (Castlevania)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Chief vs Alucard (Castlevania)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alucard or Estelle Bright


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alucard vs. Simon Belmont.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alucard vs. May (Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald)


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Alucard or Sonic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic vs Mario


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mario vs Samus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mario vs The Devil


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario vs Chargin Chuck


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mario vs. Harley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mario vs Link


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario vs Captain Falcon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mario vs Lara Croft


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario vs Sonya Blade


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Sonya Blade vs. Sub-Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I forgot about this thread!

Sonya Blade vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sonya, although the Ronda version is awfully tempting to vote against.

Sonya Blade vs Blade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonya Blade vs Johnny Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya Blade vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How dare you vote Sonya over Johnny. This is outrageous and will not stand!

Sonya Blade vs Kano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta say, I don't dig Ronda Blade. 

Still...

Sonya vs. Skarlet :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sonya vs Ryu


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ryu vs Chun Li


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chun Li vs Liu Kang


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Liu Kang vs Ryu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Liu Kang vs Fei Long

Decide who the better Bruce Lee impersonator is.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fei long vs Marshall Law


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Marshall Law vs. Bayonetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayonetta vs. Cammy White


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Bloodryane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cammy vs. Raziel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Kasumi (DOA)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Dig Dug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Dante (Devil May Cry)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cammy vs. Arthur


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cammy vs Samus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samus vs Pit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus vs Jak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samus vs Kirby


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samus vs Olimar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus vs Cloud


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samus vs Glacius


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus vs Widowmaker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Samus vs Roy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samus vs Zelda


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelda vs Link


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zelda vs Fat Princess


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zelda vs Peach


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelda vs Gruntilda


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zelda vs Wario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wario vs. Mona (WarioWare)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wario vs Luigi


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Luigi vs Greg rules, ok


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Luigi vs Xavier Pendragon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Luigi vs. Geralt of Rivia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Luigi vs Aska


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Luigi vs Sombra


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Luigi vs. Great Grey Wolf Sif


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Luigi vs Mileena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luigi vs. Skarlet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skarlet vs Pyramid Head


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skarlet vs. D'Vorah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Skarlet vs Widowmaker


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Skarlet vs. Kazuma Kiryu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Skarlet vs D'Vorah


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Skarlet vs Joanna Dark


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Skarlet vs Claire Redfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Skarlet vs. Paperboy










Bet you can't guess my favorite MK11 character...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Skarlet vs. Red [Transistor]


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Skarlet vs Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tommy Vercetti vs Shao Kahn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Tommy Vercetti vs Shao Kahn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tommy Vercetti vs Kratos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>












Kratos vs Loki (Atreus)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kratos vs Skarlet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos vs Batman (Arkham)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit!

Batman (Arkham) vs. Harley Quinn (Injustice 2)

I miss Skarlet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arkham Batman vs Arkham Two-Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham Two-Face vs. Is it too soon to play Skarlet again? 

Skarlet

OOoooooooooOooooooooOoOOOOOOOOOOrrrrrr...

Doctor Fate (Injustice 2)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skarlet vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Skarlet vs Noob Saibot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skarlet vs. Pitfall Harry


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Skarlet vs Jubilee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who wants to pick?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Skarlet vs Marion Ravenwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess she counts. Right on.

Marion Ravenwood vs. Mario


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry, I got the thread mixed up with character vs character. Did they put her in a game?

You can list that as my next con in the con thread. I need to pay better attention.

EDIT - Ok, she at least appeared in some of the Lego games. I'm good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. She's in Indiana Jones' Greatest Adventures and the LEGO Indy games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marion Ravenwood vs Harley Quinn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion vs. Erron Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black vs Johnny Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cage vs. Urdnot Wrex


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnny Cage vs Sindel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sindel vs. Nitara... who is no longer my favorite sanguinary sorceress in the MK series. :sadbecky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sindel

Sindel vs The Lady of Pain


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sindel vs Jetta Maxx


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sindel vs WCW Master


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sindel vs Sagat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sindel vs Elena fisher drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sindel vs. Yuffie

I like Yuffie.


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

Sindel vs Kyo Kusanagi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sindel vs Bayonetta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bayonetta vs. Adam Jensen


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BAYONETTA V SONIC THE HEDGEHOG


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unfathomable horror.

Bayonetta vs. Jack-O' Valentine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayonetta vs Jeanne


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Boyonetta vs Mona Sax


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bayonetta vs Ema Skye (Ace Attorney)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ema Skye vs. The left bar from Pong


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ema Skye vs Frog (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ema Skye vs. Paperboy


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Ema Skye vs Chris Danger


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ema Sky vs Laura Craft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ema Skye vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Rayman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lock pick girl vs. Maya Amano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Sandwich vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lady Sandwich vs Seel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Sandwich vs. Paperboy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Paperboy vs Minecraft Steve


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Minecraft Steve vs Noob Saibot


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Noob Saibot vs Smoke


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

Noob Saibot vs. Obscura


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Noob Saibot vs Captain Falcon


----------

